# Steel?



## Tclem (Nov 15, 2015)

cra-1095 from admiral steal. Good beginner steal? I bought 1080 last time and been looking at the O-1 but don't want to spend a bunch on stuff I'm messing up or breaking.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 15, 2015)

I would start with 1084 as it is a great steel and is easy to heat treat. 1095 will be more difficult to heat treat as you need to soak it for a period of time. I would get the 1084 and work with it till you are confident in what you are doing. Once you are, then you can expand to other steels. 5160 is also a good steel to keep in mind. I get my steel from the New Jersey Steel Baron.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 15, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> I would start with 1084 as it is a great steel and is easy to heat treat. 1095 will be more difficult to heat treat as you need to soak it for a period of time. I would get the 1084 and work with it till you are confident in what you are doing. Once you are, then you can expand to other steels. 5160 is also a good steel to keep in mind. I get my steel from the New Jersey Steel Baron.


I agree 100% about not going to 1095. I also use Aldo Bruno, especially for W2 and steel Admiral don't stock. The last steel I got from NJSB it was 5 days before they shipped and FedEx ,which they use, misdirected my shipment to Oklahoma which added even more days before I got it.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks. I'll get some 1084. Is it easier to work with as a beginner or do you believe that it has more pros than cons compare to 1095. Reason I ask is I see 1095 a lot. Thanks


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 15, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. I'll get some 1084. Is it easier to work with as a beginner or do you believe that it has more pros than cons compare to 1095. Reason I ask is I see 1095 a lot. Thanks



1084 is a good steel for new beginners as well as master smiths. There are many good blades being produced from it. 1095 is also a good steel but not usually a beginner steel. I used both but the 1084 is easier to work with. Stick with it until you are making good knives consistently before moving to another steel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 15, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> 1084 is a good steel for new beginners as well as master smiths. There are many good blades being produced from it. 1095 is also a good steel but not usually a beginner steel. I used both but the 1084 is easier to work with. Stick with it until you are making good knives consistently before moving to another steel.


Thanks. Will do. Think I'm going to send the next batch off to be heat treated so I don't waste any more. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

